# Mantas Savickis - "Orion Nebula" (2012), performed by John Bauer Brass Quintet



## Mantas Savickis (Oct 14, 2010)

*Mantas Savickis - "Orion Nebula" (2012), performed by John Bauer Brass Quintet*

Hello,

here is my new piece for brass quintet:





Mantas


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

I´ve enjoyed getting acquainted with your work for strings here & am looking forward to hearing it. Thanks.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

I like how the layers flow in and out. Reminds me, appropriately enough, of Holst's planets.


----------

